# Questions on starting a lab



## Cole S (Jul 9, 2009)

I just got a lab pup and im am wanting to train it to retrieve bucks and geese, I looked at some dvds but i wanted to try to get a few reviews first. I am also looking for suggestions on gear.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cole,

Where are you located? First thing I would recomend if you have access to one is join a retriever club, as far as training material the best puppy video that I have seen so far is by Bill Hillman http://www.hawkeyemedia.net/ a little pricey but well worth the cost. The fowl dog series by Rick Stawski / Fineline Retrievers is a very good series from Basic OB through Transition and very affordable. http://www.finelineretrievers.com/


----------

